# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Smartwatch, smart clock >  Meta M1, smartwatch, Meta Watch, Ltd., Dallas, Texas, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Meta Watch, Ltd.

MetaWatch on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Article "Meta Watch's 'premium' smartwatch is now available for preorder"
The Meta M1 can be had in a variety of colors and band options

by Dan Seifert
August 8, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Article "The Meta M1 smartwatch is now available to pre-order"

by David Nield
August 9, 2014

----------

